# Buck delema!



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok so this years breedings produced some really nice kids. I think the best kid crop so far in my breeding and showing years. Guess thats important right 

Anyway that leaves me stumped on a few things namely WHO to keep.

Since you all are unbiased I figured I could see what you would do if you were in my shoes.

I have 3 buck kids who I really like - all of various ages but 2011 kids.

I will list the kids their dam and sire and dam's udder.

1) is End of The Line WithMyBootsOn
DOB 3/3/11
good brisket extension, level over the topline. Rear legs are good, front toe out more then I like to see. Very leggy - growing a lot like his sire did......slow
[attachment=5:3008xwln]IMG_0272.JPG[/attachment:3008xwln]

Dam: Noah's Acre's Lola (one reserve champion senior win)
4th freshening
[attachment=0:3008xwln]IMG_0454.jpg[/attachment:3008xwln]
Sire: CornerStone Farm Almon *S

2) End of The Line Buckaroo 
DOB 6/22/11
Stands on good feet and legs, could have a more level rump but is over all nicely put together - long level good brisket extension.
[attachment=4:3008xwln]IMG_0102.JPG[/attachment:3008xwln]

Dam: Little Sleep H Sweet Pea
4th freshening
[attachment=3:3008xwln]IMG_0152.JPG[/attachment:3008xwln]

Sire: Phoenix Rising Sampson

3) End of The Line Buckeye - blue eyed
DOB 7/19/11
Long, level, good blending - hard to tell much more on such a young kid
[attachment=2:3008xwln]IMG_0088.JPG[/attachment:3008xwln]

Dam: Dreahook Luna Lovegood 
4th freshening
[attachment=1:3008xwln]IMG_0002.jpg[/attachment:3008xwln]

sire: NC Promiseland FS Deviant *S *B

For each buck there is a sister doe in my herd out of their dam.

The only breeding I could even think of repeating would be Sweet pea and Sampson. All the others I either dont have access to the buck or both parents are sold.

Are any of these bucks worth keeping till they decide they want to breed or wait to use next year (my bucks are always late bloomers, I have no idea why). The does I would be breeding them to I would be wanting to breed first - early November


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh that is a tough one. I like the first two doe's udders the best I think. How are the rumps on Buckaroo and WithmyBootsOn? The first one looks like he'd have a better looking rump if he didn't tuck his little tail down so much. 

Hmm...I don't know that's a really tough decision Stacey. Are you only wanting to keep one? 

And does little Buckaroo have a milk goiter? Just curious if that's what that is.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

buck 1
5 months
[attachment=2:2wdpgkh3]boots 5 months.jpg[/attachment:2wdpgkh3]

Buck 2
[attachment=1:2wdpgkh3]cowboy1.jpg[/attachment:2wdpgkh3]
[attachment=0:2wdpgkh3]cowboyrightside.jpg[/attachment:2wdpgkh3]
more photos https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 057&type=1
Yes Cowboy has a milk goiter -- it goes away if I pull him from mom for a few days


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With Lolas boy being older it's easy for me to see his qualities better...I'm not good with seeing good/bad in younger kids.

I do see that WMBoots has a great brisket, his rump does appear steep though he does have his butt tucked...Lolas udder is my favorite of all 3, she appears to have capacity and the width of leg to carry a full udder without squishing it.

Buckaroo doesn't look to want to co-operate with the angle of the pic...he looks to have a steep rump but his overall length is something to consider, his brisket isn't as pronounced as WMBoots' and looking at Sw P's udder it's no wonder he has a goiter!
Sw P has a very nice capacious udder and you have done great with keeping her production up with her having just one kid on her, I can't pin point why but compared to Lola's udder...I like Lola's better

With Buckeye...I can't add to what you've already said about him... Luna's udder looks capacious with really nice width going on, her teats look smallish though and she could maybe use a stronger rear attachment.

I sorta envy you with the choice you have to make... but also sorta not because it would be a tough choice.
If it were my choice though, I do think that WMBoots on would be the better choice as far as breeding ...his length would go well with Ziva and Sw P and his udder genetics too wouldn't "clash" with Sw P.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I think Buckeye will be a champion goat, with lots of champion little daughters. (Secretly, I'm still saving for him  ) Gut feeling since I don't know much about conformation. His back is so straight, his chest is thick and proud, his rump is cute and rounded. His attitude all that and a bag of chips...with a super-sized soda!"


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I dont know but I like wmboots on, I think he is gorgeous.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I like Boots the best


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

found another of Buckaroo/Cowboy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Randi said:


> I think Buckeye will be a champion goat, with lots of champion little daughters. (Secretly, I'm still saving for him  ) Gut feeling since I don't know much about conformation. His back is so straight, his chest is thick and proud, his rump is cute and rounded. His attitude all that and a bag of chips...with a super-sized soda!"


I need to get an updated picture - he is looking even nicer

Well no one else has been interested so it might be your lucky year :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Based strictly on dams udder I would choose one of the first two. 
That is a real hard choice!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I cant decide between the first two! I look both those udders. I also love the last buck kid's sire, Deviant, and know he has some great udders behind him....Hmmnn....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looking at more photos...Cowboy would be my pick. :thumb: They all are nice though...I can see why you're having a hard time choosing!...But that's a good thing! :hi5:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh...I like them all! I don't know how I would choose! Good luck


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I like them all but I think Boots is my personal favorite...  And his dam has a pretty nice udder as well. But all of them have nice udders! What do their sire's dam's udders look like? That may have to be your deciding factor between Cowboy and Boots


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

well I don't know hardly anything about choosing a diary goat buck but I like Cowboy/Buckaroo the best-he looks nice to me!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

RowdyKidz said:


> I like them all but I think Boots is my personal favorite...  And his dam has a pretty nice udder as well. But all of them have nice udders! What do their sire's dam's udders look like? That may have to be your deciding factor between Cowboy and Boots


Udder behind "Boots"

Sire's Dam's udder
2nd freshening








6th freshening








I was promised a 8th freshening photo but never was sent one

Udder behind "Cowboy"

sire's dam's udder
1st freshening








I believe i could get a 2nd freshening photo from Ashley


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh and I love Cowboy BUT he will be related to 3 of my does (thats out of 7 does!)

I will have his mom Sweet Pea, his half sister Ziva and his great aunt??? (Brennan's sire is Deviant and Deviant is Cowboy's Great Grandsire - his sire's dam's, dam's sire)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How bout you just keep Cowboy and Boots!  I really like them both. Would you be able to keep them until breeding season and then decide?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the udders behind Boots the best. If I were picking, I would pick him. On cute factor, I have to say, I think Buckeye is just DARLING!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

KW Farms said:


> How bout you just keep Cowboy and Boots!  I really like them both. Would you be able to keep them until breeding season and then decide?


depends if I get buyers for wethers or if I have space at the place Im boarding them at for 3.

But for now I made a temporary pen for bucks and it will fit 3 young bucks for now.

I have another buck kid I bought from Ashley he is a no brainer! Ive wanted him for almost a year now


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

It's tough to bring in the youngest to compare as he's not even three weeks. But going on udder I'd go with one of the first two.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Boots' paternal Grand Dams udder was a definate tie breaker....IF it were me choosing, Boots would be the lucky boy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what makes you like her udder over the other Liz?


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I think I would also keep Boots.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the fullness as well as the width in the rear...FF shows that she is wide ...that 6th F shows that the width really filled out and it appears as though that she really filled high in the rear and her teats look to be brought in better with that wide, high fill.

From what I have learned here as well as with my own does...a FF udder can give a general idea of how future freshenings may be but it's the 2nd F that really can show potential and Boot's P Gr D has held up, improved upon her FF and shows capacity.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I disagree she isnt very high and tight in the rear - it actually sags down. from her 2nd freshening to her 6th she has actually lost attachment in the rear - gained in capacity yes but her attachments havent held up.

While Sampson's mom is just a FF - her 2nd freshening udder looked a lot more like her dam's udder
seen here http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Ph ... 1_1218.jpg

but I cant find the picture - I must not have saved it and Ashley says its probably on the computer that died. 

anyway I think its unfair to compare a FF with a 6th freshening.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

WOWZA!!!!!! :shocked: That is a KILLER udder!!!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Buckeye is brother to that doe with that udder  (they both have the same sire)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I respect that Stacey...I wasn't intending to step on anyones toes. :? 

I only know that if a doe has enough attachment to keep her teats out of the milk bucket as I milk, I'm happy...maybe it's the dark color of the second pic as well as the clip job that had me think that her attachments held up.

I wasn't intending to compare the 6th F udder to Ashleys doe's 1st F... actually, I really don't know enough of the technical aspects of udders to have attempted to put my 2 cents in...another reason why I'm in a buck dilemma myself :scratch:


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

I love Buckeye....Love Love Love him. not because he is a baby just because i see him doing great things. I love the color on WMBO! But if i could only keep one buckeye- blue eyed has me hands down and by the heart strings.

Hard Decision. 

I have managed to talk Bobby into keeping Jim Dandy our little Nubian Buck in hopes to purchase a Nubian Doe for him and have two breeds on the farm. As i would like to have milkers for soaps and lotions. Something i can do and advertise online.

Next year we will be selling our kids and buying stock back. I know it's gonna be tough cause I fall in Love so Easy. But overall I want a good strong line of both Nubian and Boers. So I will do what Me and Mine think is best for stock. However we been butting heads before we started with the goats lol. Good Luck. 

Buckeye I want boogar sugar from him. Kiss for me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Liz I put them up for evaluation and I wish I had a 2nd freshening photo for Tatianna but sadly I dont. So it makes it harder to really know.

I do see that Asriel's attachments didnt get worse - so thats a plus at least.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Update:

Well Buckeye sold to Randi - congrats

Boots Ive decided to offer on a lease, someone is coming to look at him on Sunday. 

Cowboy - a lady is coming to see him tomorrow for purchasing she seems real interested and wants to put a deposit on him. 

And I bought Irish Whisper YS Puff Daddy! LOL 

Thanks all


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I like WithMyBootsOn the best, hands down. He is my favorite!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds like your problem got solved all at once - congrats!
PD is quite the looker too!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well the people never came to see Cowboy so I still have him and Boots. If I dont sell Cowboy I wont be upset unless the farm Im boarding at says I cant have 4. Its just going to cost me more. But hopefully Boots will be out on lease and that will mean Im down to 3. 

I keep caling the farm with no response but its fair season and their kids are all in 4H and participate in all the fairs. So hopefully I catch her at home soon


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Stacy, how far from your home do you board? Do you care for them yourself every day? Does this farm also have their own goats? It must be tough during kidding season to not be able to go out and check them all the time. Or do you only board your boys?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ive only ever boarded my bucks 

the live 3 min away in the same town. 

I can check on them whenever I like

I use to board 40min away and my friend was awesome. I never worried about them. But at this place I will probably be over there 3 or 4 times a week to keep checking on them. They are still new to goats and showing etc but its been a working farm for generations.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Send Cowboy down here to Maryland, I'll babysit him with my buckling 
Caryn


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would do a lease on cowboy if you were interested


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Possible...
Never did a lease, how does it work?
Caryn


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You take the buck for 6months to a year and then pay a small fee per service memo. Not sure how others do it but that would be how I would.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> I love Buckeye....Love Love Love him. not because he is a baby just because i see him doing great things. I love the color on WMBO! But if i could only keep one buckeye- blue eyed has me hands down and by the heart strings.


''
Me too!! :leap: :stars: He's Mine, Mine, Mine and I am just crazy about him. He's put together so well!! and FULL of buckiness!!!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

They all look like keepers and look great... :drool: which ever one you keep,, you have a winner,, :greengrin: good luck with the one you keep.


----------

